# Nut Cracker Bowl



## HomeBody (Nov 23, 2013)

When I was a kid in the 50's my folks had a nut cracker bowl like this. I think everyone's folks had one back then. They would bring them out about this time of year full of mixed nuts. Now I see them at antique malls and flea markets, which is where this one came from.

My questions:
Where were these made, and by whom? The cracking tool is marked HMQ. No other makings/labels.
Are they still making them?
What kind of wood do you think this is?
Is it true that the bark will stay on a log if it is cut in the winter? Gary


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 23, 2013)

I remember seeing one of these at my grandmothers house...

I'm thinking the bowls were all sort of 'regionally made' though...the wood I saw was more like White Oak, but I am going on memory only at this point(it's been a long time ago).



Scott (reality TV is a joke) B


----------



## bobhasen (Nov 26, 2013)

My parents had one too, used it into the 80's. I don't have your answers but thanks for the topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2013)

I bet my mother 83 still has hers- she has everything else she ever bought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2013)

My dad had one of those too. Interesting wood. It can't be osage orange or mulberry because it wouldn't still be yellow. I wonder if it's oak with some kind of yellow stain. How about you guys that know bark ... any clue there?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2013)

I do not think the wood is really that yellow- I think the finish has turned amber. WAG- Doug fir


----------



## phinds (Nov 28, 2013)

If that's the case (and I agree it's likely) then maybe it's brown-heart ash. That would be consistent with the small dark heart surrounded by the wider sapwood.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 28, 2013)

The one I grew up with I always thought it was Pine or Fir. Way to light to be Ash.

Dave


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 1, 2013)

I never considered pine or fir. Might be. I've been using it. My pecan tree had a bumper crop for the first time ever. I got a 5 gal. bucket of pecans. I'll be cracking all winter. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

